# Gaggia Classic Versions



## craggus2000 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi all,

Can anyone advise on the differences between the different versions/ages of Gaggia Classic please?

Also I've heard it might be worth an old model/used one instead of the latest version with a SS boiler? Is there a reason for this?

Is there a particular age of Classic I should be looking at if getting an older one?

Many thanks!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi,

As I understand it there are 3 different versions mechanically.

The earlier ones were 1425w & made in Italy which got dropped down to 1300w (I think) when production moved to Romania. After that you have the 2015 with stainless boiler instead of the aluminium one found in the earlier ones.

Contrary to what was originally thought, the 2015 does still have an OPV valve. It's just been well hidden amongst the internals is all.


----------



## craggus2000 (Dec 5, 2016)

Ok... And what are the advantage of aluminum over ss for the boiler?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

craggus2000 said:


> Ok... And what are the advantage of aluminum over ss for the boiler?


aluminium is linked to giving you Alzheimer : although if you look into it it's a tricky area that seems to be disputed or unproven.

The word "may" cause Alzheimer is used a lot.


----------



## craggus2000 (Dec 5, 2016)

So the SS of the 2015 is potentially a better choice then?

Also having read quite a few posts on the 2015 classic I'm unsure as to whether the OPV would need adjusting or not? Can anyone clear this up?

I know it's specced as having a 15 bar pump but with the OPV it runs at 9 - 10 out of the box. Is this largely acceptable?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

There are other differences than just the boiler and OPV. Something to do with a spring I believe and the difference between built to last all eternity, and the obsolescence that's built into tech now. (Hubby still misses his Peugeot 309 that was built like a tank and anything could be replaced on it for threepence ha'penny!! The old style classics are like that)


----------



## mirceat (Jul 1, 2016)

The new Classic is a Pure in a Classic case, according to some voices and I believe them. Sorry, I can't eat these marketing gimmicks.

Another personal opinion - the old Classic is a better candidate for PID control, considering the smaller boiler and the heating elements embedded in the boiler wall.

It is worth mentioning the aluminium boiler in the old Classic is anodized, meaning there is a protective coating over the aluminium wall.


----------

